# My Estate Sale Mill



## papermaker (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is picture of the Alliant Knee Mill I bought from an estate sale about a year ago. It came with a Bridgeport vise,pneumatic draw bar,pneumatic quill lock ,25 NMTB tool holders and a Trak CNC set up.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 15, 2013)

I so want that


----------



## darkzero (Mar 15, 2013)

Killer score! I would love to have that as well!


----------



## papermaker (Mar 16, 2013)

It was advertized in a local sell and swap booklet and it just said that it was a milling machine. I was pleasantly surprised when I went to look at it. I'm almost embarrassed to say what I paid for it but I will say that what the NMTB tool holders cost new more then covers what I paid for the whole works.....Delivered!  Go ahead I deserve it! I SUCK !)


----------



## davidh (Mar 16, 2013)

you really do. . . . . . .great score


----------



## WDG (Mar 18, 2013)

I was going to reply what I just paid for a "First" knee machine with a surface grinder but now am embarrassed too.  It had an X Y DRO with a variable speed and a 10 X 50 table.  I still haven't gotten it going yet as I'm waiting for the VFD to arrive so I can run the mill or the grinder (not at the same time).  Still have my Mill Drill for sale but am thinking about keeping it.  It has the same VFD on it.  Probably use if for a drill press even though I have a cheap one of those too.  Have to wait and see how my health stacks up as I may have to turn around and sell everything. I purchased my NMBT separately too. 
Warren
Seems like everyone else gets the steals but me and all I get is stolen.  LOL


----------



## Ray C (Mar 18, 2013)

Good Grief...  Estate Sale???  Where do you live, next to the Rockefellers and Duponts?


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 18, 2013)

papermaker,

First I want to agree that you suck! Then I want to say it looks like you got a great machine deal.



papermaker said:


> It was advertized in a* local sell and swap booklet *and it just said that it was a milling machine. .......... I SUCK !)



Was that local sell and swap booklet the Uncle Henrys for your area? Or do you want to keep it a secret?

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 20, 2013)

is there an emoticon for jealousy?:banghead:


----------



## Analias (Mar 20, 2013)

Ulma Doctor said:


> is there an emoticon for jealousy?:banghead:



Or, an emoticon for envy?


----------



## papermaker (Mar 20, 2013)

bcall2043 said:


> papermaker,
> 
> First I want to agree that you suck! Then I want to say it looks like you got a great machine deal.
> 
> ...



That's correct Benny! Good old "Uncle Henry's"


----------



## upTheHill (Mar 20, 2013)

grrrrrr :goodjob2:

I guess I need to pay more attention to uncle henry's
on a side note, I used to live just down the street from THE uncle henry in spruce head, nice guy.


----------



## papermaker (Mar 20, 2013)

upTheHill said:


> grrrrrr :goodjob2:
> 
> I guess I need to pay more attention to uncle henry's
> on a side note, I used to live just down the street from THE uncle henry in spruce head, nice guy.



Spruce Head is near Rockland right?  I just checked out your web site. Interesting. The M-1 Garand caught my eye. I had a friend that collected M-1 Garands up until he died in a boating accident. The estate sold off his collection and a guy in Windsor bought several of these. I managed to get one from his collection to remember him by. It's a nice H&R although what I really wanted was an International Harvester. That one got sold earlier I guess.
As far as the milling machine goes I got very lucky on that. Normally I don't do much with Uncle Henry's...more of a Craigslist type.
Anyway the ad just said "milling machine, surface grinder and lathe" with a phone number. Ended up being near Skowhegan. What I was expecting was another beat to death Bridgeport. Well I was pleasantly surprised when I got there.  If I had had more cash I would have bought all 3 . The surface grinder wasn't much but I had a huge Brown and Sharp magnetic chuck that was worth what they were asking for the whole thing. The lathe was a really nice  Logan that my brother bought and resold.
There was an older Bridgeport Mill and a South Bend lathe that had sold earlier. Apparently the the deceased owner had made motorcycle engines for drag bikes. 
Anyway keep an eye on "Uncle Henry" there are good buys to be had.. Just need to find them.


----------



## upTheHill (Mar 20, 2013)

yup, spruce head, tenants harbor and port clyde are part of st george, down the pennisula between rockland and thomaston.
IH M1 Garands are worth their weight in gold, too bad you couldn't snag it.


----------

